# the Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat" thread



## ico (Oct 3, 2010)

Post all your news and conduct all your discussion here. 

Here is the screenshot of the RC running on my laptop: *img571.imageshack.us/img571/4072/ubuntub.th.png

Note: The thread will be moved to the Open Source section after the Final is released.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 3, 2010)

I am using Ubuntu 10.10 RC too. Installed through upgrade (update-manager -d command) and it went smoothly and without problems.
Theme has improved and Firefox seems even smoother.
Seems a good job so far.
BTW Ubuntu 10.10 will be released on 10.10.10


----------



## michaljohn (Oct 8, 2010)

Ubuntu 10.10 Server Edition provides even better integration of the
Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud, with its install-time cloud setup.Gwibber has been updated to support the recent change in Twitter's
authentication system, as well as changing the back end storage to
improve performance.


----------



## vaithy (Oct 10, 2010)

*Ubuntu 10.10 is Released*

well instead of posting separately I simply give
Robbie Williamson announcement made at
2010-10-10 10:10:10 GMT


```
Some time ago a group of hyper-intelligent pan dimensional beings
decided to finally answer the great question of Life, The Universe and
Everything.  To this end, a small band of these Debians built an
incredibly powerful distribution, Ubuntu. After this great computer
programme had run (a very quick 3 million minutes...or 6 years) the
answer was announced.  The Ultimate answer to Life, the Universe and
Everything is...42, and in its' purest form 101010.  Which suggests that
what you really need to know is 'What was the Question?'.  The great
distribution kindly pointed out that what the problem really was that
no-one knew the question. Accordingly, the distribution designed a set
of successors, marked by a circle of friends...to ultimately bring Unity
to all things living...Ubuntu 10.10, to find the question to the
ultimate answer.

And with that, the Ubuntu team is pleased to announce Ubuntu 10.10.
Codenamed "Maverick Meerkat", 10.10 continues Ubuntu's proud tradition
of integrating the latest and greatest open source technologies into a
high-quality, easy-to-use Linux distribution.

Read more about the features of Ubuntu 10.10 in the following press
releases:

  Desktop and Netbook editions 
    *www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-edition
  Server edition     
    *www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-10.10-server-edition

Canonical has also launched the ‘Ubuntu Server on Cloud 10’ program.
Anyone will be able to try out Ubuntu 10.10 Server Edition on Amazon EC2
for free for one hour. Visitors to the download pages will now be able
to choose to experience the ease and speed of public cloud computing and
Ubuntu.  For a direct link to the trial, please go to
*10.cloud.ubuntu.com

Ubuntu 10.10 will be supported for 18 months on desktops, netbooks, and
servers.  

Thanks to the efforts of the global translation community, Ubuntu is
available in 37 languages.  For a list of supported languages and
detailed
translation statistics for these and other languages, see:

  *people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/ubuntu-10.10-translation-stats.html

Ubuntu 10.10 is also the basis for new 10.10 releases of Kubuntu,
Xubuntu, Edubuntu, UbuntuStudio, and Mythbuntu:

        Kubuntu  *kubuntu.org/news/10.10-release
        Xubuntu  *xubuntu.org/news/10.10-release
       Edubuntu  *edubuntu.org/news/10.10-release
      Mythbuntu  *mythbuntu.org/10.10/release
  Ubuntu Studio  *wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/10.10release_notes

To Get Ubuntu 10.10
-------------------

To download Ubuntu 10.10, or obtain CDs, visit:

  *www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu

Users of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS will be offered an automatic upgrade to 10.10
via Update Manager.  For further information about upgrading, see:

  *www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading

As always, upgrades to the latest version of Ubuntu are entirely free of
charge.

We recommend that all users read the release notes, which document
caveats and workarounds for known issues.  They are available at:

  *www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010

Find out what's new in this release with a graphical overview:

  *www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010overview

If you have a question, or if you think you may have found a bug but
aren't sure, try asking on the #ubuntu IRC channel, on the Ubuntu Users
mailing list, or on the Ubuntu forums:

  #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net
  *lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users
  *www.ubuntuforums.org/

Helping Shape Ubuntu
--------------------

If you would like to help shape Ubuntu, take a look at the list of ways
you can participate at:

  *www.ubuntu.com/community/participate/
```


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 10, 2010)

*img2.imageshack.us/img2/1491/u1010bannerhome1ubuntu.png
I recommend download via Torrents. And kindly seed.



> The Ubuntu Font Family is a brand-new typeface that is used for the user interface menus, widgets and titles in Ubuntu and Kubuntu. It covers Latin, Cyrillic and Greek in Ubuntu 10.10 with choices of Regular, Bold, Italic and Bold Italic styles and weights. *The fonts also feature support for the new Indian Rupee Sign making Ubuntu 10.10 the first operating system to ship with out-of-the-box support for the world's newest currency symbol: ready for use by one billion Indians.*
> 
> Designed with screen readability and aesthetic beauty in mind, the font was first seen in the new Ubuntu 10.04 logo design. It will continue to be expanded with Arabic, Hebrew, and Monospace support in future Ubuntu releases under the guidance of the Dalton Maag type foundry and the Canonical design team.




₹1 Crore
I think Ubuntu users and latest Linux users can read the above.  
Unicode symbol is U+20A8
In Linux use Ctrl + Shift + u and type the unicode to type the symbol. Use small caps for hex a-f. 
(other fonts may read it as Rs btw)


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2010)

^ great to see Ubuntu being ahead of Windows these days.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey, how is Ubuntu Studio?


----------



## ico (Oct 11, 2010)

I've no idea why does everyone ask about Ubuntu Studio? Just download and use the vanilla Ubuntu.

Ubuntu Studio = Ubuntu + FOSS audio/video/graphic editing applications. And Ubuntu Studio 10.10 will be released after a month.


----------



## Joker (Oct 11, 2010)

easily the best OS around


----------



## ruturaj3 (Oct 11, 2010)

I m confused about which version to download. As i m planning to use it on my dell studio 15 which has 64 bit windows 7, i will install ubuntu as a virtual machine and I will also install it on 32-bit machine. 

Plz tell me which version should i select, 32-bit or 64 ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> *img2.imageshack.us/img2/1491/u1010bannerhome1ubuntu.png
> I recommend download via Torrents. And kindly seed.
> 
> 
> ...


Win XP here, cant see the symbol 
I hate my life at work.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay a Correction here. The Unicode Symbol for the OLD rupee symbol (Rs) is 20a8 -> ₨ the unicode symbol for new rupee symbol is actually 20b9 -> ₹
(8377 in decimal unicode)



ruturaj3 said:


> I m confused about which version to download. As i m planning to use it on my dell studio 15 which has 64 bit windows 7, i will install ubuntu as a virtual machine and I will also install it on 32-bit machine.
> 
> Plz tell me which version should i select, 32-bit or 64 ?


Get the 64bit. It has no problems over the 32 bit version, and can also run many 32bit programs if you have installed the ia32libs package. Also a 64 bit OS can encode videos faster.


----------



## puneetgarg (Oct 11, 2010)

downloading will have it in a short while


----------



## 6x6 (Oct 12, 2010)

using 10.10 live cd, only difference i found is that Fspot is replaced by shotwell photo manager (and that Rs symbol. and ubuntu fonts)

Edit: installed 10.10, running fine. Shotwell is better for widescreen LCD 
rest i dont find any major change.

*img821.imageshack.us/img821/4315/screenshotvag.th.png

one improvement : configuration of mobile gprs/edge connection via bluetooth has been made easy. it is now just a few mobile clicks...


----------



## Piyush (Nov 29, 2010)

wanted to ask some questions..

Q1-->is it better to run 64 bit version on x4 635?
Q2-->if yes,then do i have to download 64 bit softwares separately ?
Q3-->i am already running xp sp3 32bit(meh!!)...so will it conflict with 64 bit ubuntu? 

thanks in advance...


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

1) Download and install 64bit: *ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso* <--- BitTorrent
2) It will come with 64bit versions of all the necessary softwares. And 64bit versions of other linux softwares are easily available.
3) Different operating systems. Different partitions. No interference. Windows can't even open Linux partitions.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 29, 2010)

k ...thanks


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2010)

I can has the ₹1 Crore


----------



## khattam_ (Dec 4, 2010)

ico said:


> 1) Download and install 64bit: *ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso* <--- BitTorrent
> 2) It will come with 64bit versions of all the necessary softwares. And 64bit versions of other linux softwares are easily available.
> 3) Different operating systems. Different partitions. No interference. Windows can't even open Linux partitions.



I think I am late already, but if you want Flash to work properly in your Desktop, go for 32-bit edition. The difference in speeds is barely notable. In fact some applications are only available in 32-bit versions and hence require you to install 32-bit libraries. The redundant libraries will take up more space.Also, redundant dynamic libraries may also affect performance (not sure on this one though). To add to that, in my experience I have had memory leak issues with 64 bit kernel or drivers or some app (actually I couldn't figure out for a long time, but with every 64 bit installaltion on my PC, I used to have it).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 4, 2010)

^ Flash works for me. No need of nspluginwrapper. I use 64 bit Flash Plugin. It is flawless for me. Which applications are not available for 32 bit? I don't have any problem in installing ia32-libs package and don't care the space it takes. 
Please show me stats about the memory leak issue, never heard of it before really.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 4, 2011)

i am new to ubuntu world
i installed ubuntu 10.10 pre-final release version which was launched in august
so this version requires update packages 
i checked it today and it stated that the partial update is required (380mb)
(it automatically suggested me to install partial upgrade)

so the thing is that should i continue with the partial upgrade or go for full  upgrade(dont know the size of full upgrade package)

NOTE:and i dont wanna install new copy of ubuntu


----------



## ico (Jan 4, 2011)

Just continue with that and keep your computer ON overnight.


----------

